# Suggested Trolling Reel



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi All,

I am setting up my first trolling set up. Admittedly, budget is tight and I would like to keep it below 200. So I opted to get a second hand jigmaster from ebay for general purpose trolling, jigging.

What would you recommend for a second reel? Im targetting kingfish, dorado and perhaps marlin and sailfishes in the future. Im torn between getting a daiwa or shimano.. Any suggestions?

Im now looking at Daiwa Sealine LD50H, 50H or the newer SEALINE-X SLX-50SHA or Saltist vs shimano torium and shimano TLDs.

Which one would you suggest? Any other alternatives?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

LD50H is great for kings, dolphin and sails. However, unless you just like lever drags a lot more (like me) a fast retrieve reel like a shimano speedmaster, daiwa saltist or shimano torium. Just personal preference but I like Daiwa's a little better.

For Marlin you are getting into gold reels or the new shimano Tyrnos. All of which are overkill for kings, dolphin and sails.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Your best bet would be a tld 20 or tld 25


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for your comments. I have settled for the Daiwa LD50H since there was a sweet deal at ebay. Got it for 70 usd including shipping. Not bad I think since its New In Box.

I hope this reel catches me some good fish and lives long enough till i retire!:beer:


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

For the price range you list, a TLD15 should serve your purpose. They hold about 425 yds of 25 lb mono which is plenty for kings. I have two on my boat that I've had for 18 years.
The Shimano Torium looks like a decent reel in that bracket, especially with it's fast gear ratio, but I prefer a lever drag for trolling.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

do people not read whole threads anymore, the guy already bought a LD50H which is basically Daiwa's version of a TLD 15


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

now the question is, will the Daiwa LD 50H live as long as TLD 15s? 

If its gonna be a shoot out between Shimanos TLD15 and Daiwa LD 50H, which reel will be the last one "standing"?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

xfreemanx said:


> now the question is, will the Daiwa LD 50H live as long as TLD 15s?
> 
> If its gonna be a shoot out between Shimanos TLD15 and Daiwa LD 50H, which reel will be the last one "standing"?


I've only had mine a year so I couldn't tell you. Daiwa has a great reputation however, and unless you just totally neglect it I imagine they will last as long as you need them, which means until you are ready to upgrade


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

bluerunner said:


> do people not read whole threads anymore, the guy already bought a LD50H which is basically Daiwa's version of a TLD 15


I guess my interpretive skills aren't as keen as they could be. I read the original post over and over again, and it still kept comming up "I'm looking at a LD50H" I keep missing the part where he bought one. Boy do I feel silly.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

xfreemanx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. I have settled for the Daiwa LD50H since there was a sweet deal at ebay. Got it for 70 usd including shipping. Not bad I think since its New In Box.
> 
> I hope this reel catches me some good fish and lives long enough till i retire!:beer:


here you go fisheadgib. It helps to read an entire thread not just the first post


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

xfreemanx said:


> now the question is, will the Daiwa LD 50H live as long as TLD 15s?
> 
> If its gonna be a shoot out between Shimanos TLD15 and Daiwa LD 50H, which reel will be the last one "standing"?


I've had good luck with my TLD's but I've had several friends that had newer ones come apart pretty quick on wahoo and sails. "You get what you pay for" applies here. I own a small sportfisherman and we tried to put together some offshore tackle on the cheap. I spent as much time repairing reels as using them. Right now I'm using loaner 50wides and 30wides until I can afford my own.
The only minor issue I've had with the TLD's is that when something freight trains a bait, the drag spins more freely than it's set. If we over tighten to compensate, once the fish slows down, the drag is too tight. It's a minor issue and I've lived with it, but like I said before, you get what you pay for.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I have a Penn 330gt combo that I got for $180 that will do well on Kings and Dolphin. If you want something that will handle billfish, going with a tld would be your best bet.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

tld25


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

hmmm. Are most of you saying then that Shimano's TLDs are better than Daiwa's LD 50H?

I found this other thread w/c has a diff opinion:
http://www.fishraider.com.au/Invision/lofiversion/index.php?t192.html

Any counter arguments?opcorn:


----------

